
Dots vs. polygons: How I choose the right visualization - myth_drannon
https://blog.mapbox.com/right-way-visualize-data-945d6010fab0
======
Boothroid
Choropleth suffers from the modifiable areal unit problem:
en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modifiable_areal_unit_problem

There is a single mention of this in the text but it should be considered a
fundamental limitation. Maps can lie!

